# 티라노사우루스 렉스



## slowlikemolasses

무슨 사람은 티라노사우루스 렉스라고를 사용해요? 자녀보다 성인 티라노사우루스 렉스 사용해요? 성인보다 자녀 티라노 사용해요? 성인보다 자녀 티렉스 사용해요? ㄱㅅ


----------



## Kross

영화 주라기 공원 등에 자주 등장해서 낯선 동물은 아니지만 티라노사우루스 렉스는 상당히 전문 분야 단어이기 때문에 일반인들은 이 단어를 들었을 때 공룡 정도 일 것이라고만 생각할 것 같네요. 
 
그리고 참고로 하나만 더 말씀 드리면요. 처음에는 ~해요 체로 쓰시다가 마지막 ㄳ(감사)라고 초성체로 쓰셨는데요. 제 생각에는 ㄱㅅ 대신에 감사합니다 라고 다 적어주시는 게 좋아 보여요. 초성체를 상당히 싫어하는 사람들이 어른들중에 많아요. 즉, 질문자님처럼 이렇게 질문 상황에는 더더욱 맞지 않습니다. 답변 달린 가능성이 낮아집니다. ^^


----------



## slowlikemolasses

쥐라기라고 맞죠? 아무튼 초딩 공룡 안얘기해요? 단순화하는 말 안사용해요? 고맙습니다.


----------



## Kross

slowlikemolasses said:


> 쥐라기라고 맞죠? 아무튼 초딩 공룡 안얘기해요? 단순화하는 말 안사용해요? 고맙습니다.


안녕하세요. 

찾아보니 쥐라기가 표준말이네요. 제가 몰랐네요. 제 생각에는 일반적인 초등학생 수준에서는 그냥 다 공룡으로 통칭해서 부를 것 같네요. 일부 과학을 좋아하는 학생 정도가 티라노사우루스 렉스를 사용하지 않을까 싶네요. 한국에서는 아기 공룡 둘리라는 애니메이션이 쥐라기 공원 시리즈만큼 인기가 있었기 때문에 저는 공룡하면 둘리가 먼저 떠올라요. 

초성체(ㄳ) 사용하지만 아주 친한 사이에서만 사용하는 것이지, 특히 문자로요. 지금처럼 모두가 보는 질문게시판에서는 초성체 사용이 부적절합니다. 일종의 개념 없는 행동으로 생각들 할 것 같네요. slow님은 한국어 배우시니깐 예외지만요. 그래도 가급적 공적인 성격의 자리에서는 쓰지 않는 게 좋아요.


----------



## ashitano

티라노사우르스 렉스 딱 들으면 사람들 대부분 공룡이라고는 알 수는 있지만 full name으로 일상대화에서 흔하게 등장하진 않을듯 합니다. 
굳이 찾자면, 좀 사나운 사람보고 '티라노'(abb.)라고 부르는 정도...?
어른/아이 할 것 없이 그냥 공룡에 관심이 많거나 공룡영화를 많이 봤다거나 지구과학을 깊게 공부하는 사람들이라면 자주 사용할 것 같아요.도움이 되었으면 좋겠네요~!!


----------



## Kasumi Tsuyuiri

Tyrannosaurus is a familiar name across Korean people, and is often abbreviated 티라노. However, its proper scientific name, _Tyrannosaurus rex_, and its abbreviation _T. rex_ are less known.

Younger generations tend to try to avoid Korean abbreviations of non-Korean words (in attempt to get rid of Japanese influence). Thus, 티라노사우루스 would be the most frequently used form among teens, while older generations are expected to use 티라노 much more often. And I think dinosaur fans use 티렉스 most of the time.

I noticed that you wrote 자녀 for 'child'. 자녀 means (someone's) child, with emphasis put on their parents. In that case, 아이들 would be appropriate. A native Korean speaker would most likely write '아이들보다 어른들이' instead of '자녀보다 성인'.


----------

